

Ask HN: how to tell my co-founder that I gonna leave for about 3 months? - anonyask

I and my partner are working at a startup idea for about half a year and we are hoping to push out beta product in next month. Since I am in school right now, I am the one who is not working on this idea full time. Because of that, winter break and summer break is crucial for me to keep the progress up. However, I got an internship offer from IT company X (a well-known one) for summer break about 3 months. It is my first internship in a well-known company and I really take serious about this because it is a kind of proof to my family that I can get an offer from industry if I want, so that they can support me for the startup (I expect to graduate and work on this full time in next year). How should I tell my co-founder about this? It is certainly not the thing he expected.
======
pclark
I don't think you should take the internship, you should do the startup.
Probably doesn't help.

But I'd be far more interested in hiring someone that spent 3 months busting
it on a startup than working elsewhere.

------
noodle
be upfront and honest. if you have to, be ready to explain why, and make sure
that your explanation will make sense. and do it ASAP. the longer you wait,
the tougher it'll be for both of you. its just that simple.

i'm sure it'll also help if you can promise do try to continue working part-
time as best as you can.

